# new MLB app can't turn off CC



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, they totally redid the mlb app. After I finally mastered the old one.

*Needs:*


Can't figure out how to turn off closed captions. The C key would be a good toggle for this. (found it, I had turned on CC on a tv show, and, unlike netflix which has a separate CC setting, MLB uses the setting from the last tv show played).
In settings, could use a 3rd option for spoiler setting - toggle on/off with A key. Start in spoiler mode, then to turn on/off line scores toggle with 1 keypress.

Option to auto skip commercial breaks in archives (maybe show the break screen but only for a few seconds).

Option for a single key-press to go to next 1/2 inning.
replay key should NOT stop the game (use back key) and skip (30 sec) does nothing now, should work as expected
*Issues:*


You can no longer skip to next inning w/o seeing the line score and time bar.

Can't skip +/- N minutes using kmttg anymore. N = 2 minutes was perfect for next 1/2 inning and pitching changes.
The fast forward is pretty lame as its hard to know how far you go. It doesn't update the screen as you go, you just watch the time line (w/o even a changing time indicator).
No way to resume (the zoom key and others take you out of the game and it's up to you to go back and find the inning you were at). Especially problematic if you want to leave to change a setting (like spoilers).
It better remember my login cause it took me nearly 1/2 hour to get it entered. Keyboard is terrible. It should use the same technique that netflix used by letting you log in on a computer and get a pin code.
A possible show stopper - now when it needs to buffer, it changes from 60 fps to 30 which causes my tv to detect the change, blanks the screen, displays the new resolution (I have a samsung) and then within 5 or 10 seconds goes back to 60 fps, causing the same thing. They need to give me an option to remain at 30 or to go to SD resolution when the network is slow.

Since it's a completely new interface, it remains to be seen how well it works when the season starts. Maybe this new app isn't completely rolled out yet.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

For the line score:

It appears that it does not work when the game is live but does for archived games. 

Also, you can hide the score in the line score by going to settings and turn on hide score. It hides scores on the scoreboard and the line score.


----------



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> Also, you can hide the score in the line score by going to settings and turn on hide score. It hides scores on the scoreboard and the line score.


Yes, but then I only watch archived games.

Yes, you can hide the scores and scoreboard, but if you are watching an archived game, you have to exit the game to change the spoiler setting - and there's no resume option. I'm suggesting that a color key to toggle this setting (or the info key) - as a 3rd option so people who want it always on/off still can do that too.

I used to keep the scores on all the time and was able to hold my hand up to block the scores and line score moving my hand left to right revealed the games w/o showing me the scores, but now they have it:

teamA score teamB

So, I can't do that trick any more. I have to hide the scores all the time.

Before, I could skip to innings w/o revealing spoilers because the left/right/up/down were active on the line score w/o seeing the line score - toggled it off/on with the info key.

They should use the fast forward/fast rewind instead of left/right which would be more intuitive. Then they could use the left/right/up/down to skip w/o revealing the line scores.


----------

